# Bike Week 2018 Volusia County Short Track



## Kel71 (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice Rotax


----------



## Kel71 (Mar 24, 2018)

Rokon


----------



## Kel71 (Mar 24, 2018)

Pine sap was sprayed on the track. Not much dust and very sticky.


----------



## Kel71 (Mar 24, 2018)

27 won.


----------

